# Foros Clasificados / Compra y Venta / Proveedores Material Genético  Oferta de semilla de Mashua Negra

## ipex

Estimados amigos
Ofrezco semillas de mashua negra de 50 a 400kg
Cantidad mínima 50kg.
Se adjunta foto del material.  mass.jpg
Atentamente
Sr. Alonso Villanueva Mendoza
Cel: 983582440Temas similares: MERCADO INTERNACIONAL DE LA MASHUA NEGRA PERUANA LOS AGRONEGOCIOS DE MASHUA NEGRA DE EXPORTACIÓN Especialización en: LOS AGRO NEGOCIOS DE MASHUA Y MACA NEGRA ORGÁNICA DE EXPORTACIÓN Especialización en: LOS AGRO NEGOCIOS DE MASHUA Y MACA NEGRA ORGÁNICA DE EXPORTACIÓN OFERTA DE SEMILLAS CERTIFICADA DE QUINUA ROJA INIA 415-PASANKALLA, QUINUA NEGRA INIA 422-COLLANA Y CHIA NEGRA PARA PRODUCTORES/AGRICULTORES

----------

